# SSD / usb 3.0 Enclosure

## Roman_Gruber

I want to focus now on weekly backups.

Therefore I bought an SSD from ADATA, which seems to be 1 milimeters wider as the spec of 70mm for 2.5" drives.

The usb 3.0 enclosure showed during a close pcb inspection this chip JMS567

http://www.jmicron.com/PDF/brief/jms567.pdf

I asked ADATA via RMA because their drive is out of spec in my point of view.

I assuem that I will scratch the warranty sticker on the outside by sliding the drive in the enclosure. A samsung hdd has plenty of room in the case, so I assume it is ADATAs fault.

What also annoys me is the smartmontools output.

lsusb

http://pastebin.com/xUfqavWm

 *Quote:*   

> smartctl -a -d sat /dev/sdc
> 
> smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.2.5-gentoo_2015-11-07] (local build)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
> ...

 

Question:

a) Smart okay or not? My opinion is that the smart values are faulty, or the bridge chip report those faulty

b) return this garbage? the case is far too expensive and seems to be not native supported. It has also mechanical issues in my eyes, or those seems to be expected

c) SSD, it is just one milimeters, but that could void the warranty. Return it?

d) Smartmontool report everthing as old age. are those errors or just garbage?

I have to leave my computer soon for today, I just wanted to ask for other opinions.

I am 60 percent in favour of returning that trash to amazon. The drive is far too big, the usb enclosure seems to be cheaply made and sold far too expensive.

----------

## frostschutz

https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/FAQ#MyATAdriveisnotinthesmartctlsmartddatabase

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I've had to add disks to the smart db before. 

Contact the Manufacturer (support) and ask what they use the different attribute numbers for.

Samsung sent me their list for their drive without a problem.

----------

